# Good first impression, good second impression. Happy buyer.



## ssnvet

great review.


----------



## CharlesA

Thanks for the review. I have two questions: 1) Are deals on Earlex (or other) HVLP systems common at WW shows? I'm going to WWIA for the first time in September, so I may wait to pul the trigger there. 2) Did you look at other systems, Fuji i particular? I'want to be able to do some limited work with latex, so that means at least 3 stages. I am curious about what led you to the Earlex.


----------



## bbasiaga

Charles,

I can't really answer #1, as that was the first wood show I've been to. I would say I saves between 30 and 50$ with the deal they had. Real money, but not like it was half off.

I did look online at some other systems, but the HVLP seemed like the right thing for me. I focused in on the Earlex after reading about it here, and getting some advice at my local woodcraft. Seeing it in person and having it explained to me by the tech made it easy not to second guess. I saw how it worked, got good tips on how to use it, so the learning curve shortened.

I am not sure what latex product you are wanting to spray, but this machine will do latex paint. For the demo he was spraying blue behr paint on to a brown paper roll to demonstrate the spray patterns and how to dial in the flow. The two thing I remember him saying about the system are that it will spray anything within a viscosity range of 0 to 160 seconds (measured by how long it takes to drain a little cup they give you), and that you need to match the needle to the product. So some latex paint needs to be thinned and very well mixed. Also uses a larger needle, like say 2 or 2.5mm. Where thin stuff like poly and shellac can use a 1.5mm.

Hope that helps. The HVLP seems a lot easier than high pressure systems, at least for most woodworking systems. Less variables, in my estimation. But I am not an experienced sprayer.

Brian


----------



## CharlesA

Thanks. I have a cheapy HVLP right now (paid $70), but I'm looking for a better unit.


----------



## Earlextech

Take some 120 grit and rough up both ends of the hose. It will grip better.
Thanks for the great review.


----------

